# In need of a light funny read



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all. Was wondering if anyone can recommend a light funny read for me. I just got Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal and this looks to fit the bill but am looking for other funny reads with a good story to it, been in a bit of a depressed mood lately and need some cheering up.

any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're looking for affordable indie books, I recommend Nick Spalding's "Life... With No Breaks". You can also try Michael Crane's "Lessons", which is a goofy horror-comedy collection. Both Nick and Mike hang out on Kindleboards.

I also highly recommend The Corfu Trilogy. You can buy all three books for only $9.99. You know what? I'm going to buy that one too. I want to reread them.

Finally, have you tried reading Douglas Adams?


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> If you're looking for affordable indie books, I recommend Nick Spalding's "Life... With No Breaks". You can also try Michael Crane's "Lessons", which is a goofy horror-comedy collection. Both Nick and Mike hang out on Kindleboards.
> 
> I also highly recommend The Corfu Trilogy. You can buy all three books for only $9.99. You know what? I'm going to buy that one too. I want to reread them.
> 
> Finally, have you tried reading Douglas Adams?


Gonna look those up and see what strikes me. I have read the Hitchhikers Guide books years ago and way to often for them to be funny for me now (sad but true). Thanks.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Anything by P.G. Wodehouse. Right Ho Jeeves (which is a great book to introduce yourself into the Wodehouse world) is free on Kindle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Lamb_ was an excellent book, though I'd hesitate to call it "light", even though it was often funny. I'm not sure any other book had me spending so much time on Wikipedia while reading it. 

My usual escape when I need something to make me smile is Terry Pratchett: pretty much any of the "Discworld" books, though some of the "City Watch" story arc get a bit dark at times, yet even they have a lot of comic relief.

I'll second the nomination for Wodehouse, whose seemingly effortless comic style is a pleasure to read.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Learn Me Good by John Pearson--nice light reading with some laughs; an engineer who makes a career change to teach 8 year olds in public schools...

Take the Monkeys and Run - Karen Cantwell;  Nice romp through the crazy life of a soccer mom turned...reluctant detective? There really are monkeys in it and lots of other capers.

Janet Evanovich's One for the Money series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'nuff said.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

I highly recommend Janet Hurst-Nicholson's:  But Can You Drink the Water - this book is full of humour and light hearted. Available on Kindle.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'nuff said.


YES!


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Try some of Carl Hiaasen's books.  Quirky, crazy bad guys, overall alot of fun.  Especially his earlier books like 'Tourist Season' and 'Double Whammy'.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Also give Matt Beaumonts 'E' a try.

It's a look at the life of an Ad agency, told entirely through emails between the staff.

Edit:
Bah, for some reason the original isn't o Kindle - however the sequel is....

http://www.amazon.com/E-Squared-ebook/dp/B0031RS8QC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried Jerome K Jerome's Three Men in a Boat? Despite the fact it was published in 1889, I find it quite fresh and the anecdotal humour has me laughing aloud. Very English humour, but worth a look at only 99cents for the version I bought on Kindle (don't be put off by the rather dull cover).


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Have you tried Jerome K Jerome's Three Men in a Boat? Despite the fact it was published in 1889, I find it quite fresh and the anecdotal humour has me laughing aloud. Very English humour, but worth a look at only 99cents for the version I bought on Kindle (don't be put off by the rather dull cover).


That's a great recommendation. You can also get it free - it's available at Project Gutenberg and  Feedbooks.

Amanda


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

I would definitely second the Evanovich books, just don't read them when you're alone in a public place..People tend to stop and stare when you're laughing so hard you can't breath.

M


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

John Hartness (he's a KB author) who writes some very funny fantasy.  Witty, irreverent, short little books that are sort of like the literary equivalent of eating really good chocolate chip cookies. Yummy and over too fast.

The Sweet Potato Queen Books:  Very funny real life inspirational stuff aimed at women.  I think the author's name is Jill Conner Browne.  

Diskworld, really anything by Terry Pratchet is worth reading.  Also probably worth spending a little time googling because he's got over 30 books for Diskworld at this point covering several major story arcs and it's easier to start at the beginning of whatever story arc looks interesting to you.

Dave Barry.  His novels are funny, but his columns are better.  

Woodehouse is a hoot, but may also be an acquired taste.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Great for January: A MID-SUMMERS NIGHT'S DREAM (Shakespeare).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I gotta second the Janet Evanovich suggestion. The books are hysterical.



> The Sweet Potato Queen Books: Very funny real life inspirational stuff aimed at women. I think the author's name is Jill Conner Browne.


Thanks so much for mentioning these books. They were recommended to me years ago, and I'd totally forgotten about them. I'm so glad they're available for Kindle!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Anything by Christopher Moore (author of Lamb) works, so if you like Lamb, you can try, say Practical Demonkeeping or Fool. 

I think Tom Robbins is hilarious (my favorite is Still Life with Woodpecker. 

I just finished Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese. Funny, like an American Douglas Adams. Douglas Adams (Hitchhiker's Guide, et. al.) is also a good humorous choice.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I actually wasn't a fan of Lamb - but loved Dirty Jobs by Moore. One of my favorite "LOL" books is Good Omens by Terry Prachett and Neil Gaiman.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

rsullivan9597 said:


> I actually wasn't a fan of Lamb - but loved Dirty Jobs by Moore. One of my favorite "LOL" books is Good Omens by Terry Prachett and Neil Gaiman.


Dirty Jobs was recommended by someone at Borders as a "good airplane read". (I'm sure they thought I needed locked up by the time the plane landed).
I would rate it 10/10 on the LOL scale.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I concur with the PG Wodehouse fans and can recommend this edition:



It's only $1.99, has an interactive Table of Contents and the stories I've read from it so far have been well-edited.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I concur with the PG Wodehouse fans and can recommend this edition:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only $1.99, has an interactive Table of Contents and the stories I've read from it so far have been well-edited.


THIRTY-THREE WODEHOUSE NOVELS!!!!!!!!  
I think I might love you. Or at least like you a really, really lot.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> THIRTY-THREE WODEHOUSE NOVELS!!!!!!!!
> I think I might love you. Or at least like you a really, really lot.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Indecent Exposure by Tom sharpe; very PC (not!) but very funny.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Terry Pratchett's stuff a lot....funny mix of sci-fi and comedy...if that's your thing.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I concur with the PG Wodehouse fans and can recommend this edition:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only $1.99, has an interactive Table of Contents and the stories I've read from it so far have been well-edited.


I'm a Wodehouse fanatic. Thanks for posting this. I just snagged it!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm a Wodehouse fanatic. Thanks for posting this. I just snagged it!


My pleasure. I've read the more popular stuff but I'm enjoying working my way through all his novels. It's been a few months since I've read one; all this talk is definitely putting me in a Wodehouse mood.


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been reading a lot of Christopher Moore's books and found myself laughing out loud and would like to find more along his style of writing so if anyone has any recommendations that would be great.

I am not a fan of Terry Pratchett, I think I might be in the minority but just can't get into them.  I have downloaded some Wodehouse stuff and gonna check that out too.  Thanks all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks--

a gentle reminder that self promotion is not allowed in the Book Corner.  This means that you may not recommend your own book, sorry.  I've removed a post that did this and the subsequent reference to the post.

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

100% yes for Princess Bride - best book and best film ever!

I just finished 'The men who stare at goats', by Jon Ronson, which the recent George Clooney film was based on. Very funny read, although if it really is all true then this is a very scary world!


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Chris Barraclough said:


> I just finished 'The men who stare at goats', by Jon Ronson, which the recent George Clooney film was based on. Very funny read, although if it really is all true then this is a very scary world!


I saw 'The men who stare at goats" is the book as funny as the movie? The movie was pretty funny alright can only imagine what the book was like, and knowing the government and the army it probably only scratches the surface of the strange and scary things they do lol.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris Barraclough said:


> 100% yes for Princess Bride - best book and best film ever!
> 
> I just finished 'The men who stare at goats', by Jon Ronson, which the recent George Clooney film was based on. Very funny read, although if it really is all true then this is a very scary world!


I loved his book "Them," which is about an assortment of conspiracies.


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I loved his book "Them," which is about an assortment of conspiracies.


Who wrote that one?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich make me laugh out loud every time. (They start with _One for the Money_, and then go to _Two for the Dough, Three to Get Deadly, Four to Score, High Five, Hot Six, Seven Up, Hard Eight, To the Nines,_ etc. (I finally had to quit reading Stephanie Plum books while waiting in my endodentist's office, as he would often keep people waiting literally for hours. Needless to say, many first-time patients were disgruntled and had no appreciation whatsoever for anyone laughing while reading. Not only did I quit reading the series there, but I eventually had my dentist recommend someone else when I needed subsequent root canals.)

I laugh out loud at Nelson DeMille's books, too, but they're not exactly light reading. The books with Detective John Corey (ret.) are the funniest, yet are also murder mysteries of sorts (because the reader usually knows "who done it"), but capturing the criminal gets pretty intense. Those books include _Plum Island, The Lion's Game, Night Fall, Wild Fire, and The Lion's Game_. DeMille is one of my favorite writers, and his pre-John Corey books are fantastic, but aren't considered to be comedic. (The John Corey ones may not fall under that classification, either, but Corey is a smart-ass, and his asides and interaction with his co-workers and other characters are definitely chuckle-worthy.)


----------



## sam.walker1986 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you are looking for an affordable read then TALES FROM A WARPED MIND by GM Jordan is a book of short stories and many of them are very funny, one actually made me almost wet myself laughing.

There are some sweet stories in there, some that make you think, but if you are an adult there is definately something in there for fans of every genre.


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

crash86 said:


> I saw 'The men who stare at goats" is the book as funny as the movie? The movie was pretty funny alright can only imagine what the book was like, and knowing the government and the army it probably only scratches the surface of the strange and scary things they do lol.


I still haven't seen the film sadly, def want to check it out based on the book though. It's basically just Ronson interviewing all the military men who used to be in the psychic squad. The stories about using Barney tunes to torture POWs are pretty famous but still made me LOL


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

I just recently read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams, and that's a hilarious book.  
The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie is great, and Stephen Fry is hilarious so I expect his book The Liar will be great too even though I haven't gotten around to reading it.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 26, 2011)

Without a doubt the funniest book I read recently was "Sh*t my Dad Says" by Justin Halpern, an absolutely hilarious read and a very clever way to turn a twitter update into a whole book. William Shatner did a pilot for it if I'm correct although I have no idea if this will become a full series or not.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Without a doubt the funniest book I read recently was "Sh*t my Dad Says" by Justin Halpern, an absolutely hilarious read and a very clever way to turn a twitter update into a whole book. William Shatner did a pilot for it if I'm correct although I have no idea if this will become a full series or not.


My husband is reading this right now and has read me some of it. Hilarious!


----------



## samtorode (Jan 26, 2011)

P.G. Wodehouse is my current favorite, too, but here are two *new* novels that really made me laugh: 

"Mercury Falls" by Robert Kroese is an apocalyptic romp. It drags a bit in the middle, but the first third of the book is soooo funny it's worth getting anyhow.  

"Grumby" by Andy Kessler is a send-up about a silicon valley start-up. It's "Facebook meets Furby."   


(Disclaimer: I was hired to design the cover for "Grumby," but I've never met or written the author, so my praise is unsolicited.)


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

any of Donald Westlake's Dortmunder series...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tom Schreck said:


> any of Donald Westlake's Dortmunder series...


I second this. Great, great series. And I have the audio versions of the first two and the audio version is even better, IMO. 
deb


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

You might enjoy Carl Hiassen (*sp) if you like a good mystery.  He's a very funny guy and a great writer. My son's favorite author.

Joan


----------



## charliehill (Jan 26, 2011)

i've just reminded myself of this one in another thread - 'e' by Matt Beaumont, is very very funny. it's about the to-ings and fro-ing of various ad-executives and it's told entirely through e-mails. not deep, but you will hoot...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughters & I all thought this book was a hoot - not a novel, it's a collection of short "observations on life" by a former SNL writer. Then again, we all share the same sense of humor...


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything by David Sedaris.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Huge second for Good Omens. If you like the Hitchhiker's Guide books at all, then Good Omens is for you! And as a recovering theatre geek, I loved Fool by Christopher Moore. I also like his silly vampire books, but I can't remember the titles and I'm too lazy to look them up.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

crash86 said:


> Who wrote that one? referencing my mention of "Them"


Jon Ronson



I'll second the suggestion of Mercury Falls. Super funny. The Anti-Christ is not supposed to be living with his mother, is he?

Robert Kroese's The Force is Middling in this One made me giggle a lot, but I am quite geeky.

 

Both are available on Kindle.


----------



## CD Dowell (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though I actually listened to it on a throwaway set of cassette tapes someone left at the door to my seafood market, _Fluke_ by Christopher Moore gave me that fleeting, giddy feeling that you get when you find a great new writer...and he's pretty freakin' hilarious too. Haven't read anything else of his yet, but what am I waiting for?

Good luck in your quest!

-CD


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're into mysteries, check the Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans. "The agnostic, ten-years-sober son of a Baptist minister, B. Sammy Singleton has an opinion about everything. He also has a guidebook on New Orleans coffee shops to write. But when his best friend Catfish-reluctant heir to the Beaucoeur sugarcane fortune-is arrested for "grave robbing" and then goes missing, events spin out of control. The outcome is a personal journey into a past Sammy thought he had laid to rest, an excavation of buried truths about himself and about what the tragedy-bound Catfish calls the American Holocaust."

I'm not going to lie, it does have a heavy ending, but the trip there is hilarious. http://amzn.to/hk3oN7


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Another fantastic book from Moore, if you want to stay with him, is Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal



Or, if you want to try someone equally strange and equally funny, try Carl Hiaasen's Sick Puppy


----------



## LydiaV (Feb 5, 2011)

The Ax by Donald Westlake - old but still timely. Laid-off mgr decides to knock off competition in his job hunt

They're Watching Gregory Hurwitz - Screenwriter is chased by CIA security types.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I will give my vote for THREE MEN IN A BOAT, by Jerome K. Jerome. It's ultrafunny, especially read aloud in a British accent. As I explored this book, I discovered another, by Connie Wills: TO SAY NOTHING OF THE DOG. It's a time-travel fantasy that circles back around the three men in a boat on the Thames by way of the search for the archbishop's birdstump (whatever that is). I recommend it highly.

The Jeeves books are solid gold.

For free works on this side of the pond, I've always been fond of Robert Benchley. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQTY8Y/ref=kinw_clar_choose1

But frankly, I never found James Thurber or William Faulkner as funny as people claim.

And as the old country preacher said, "I'd rather be here than in the finest prison in this state." Just fill in "here" with your own locale. And bring your Kindle.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

crash86 said:


> Hi all. Was wondering if anyone can recommend a light funny read for me. I just got Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal and this looks to fit the bill but am looking for other funny reads with a good story to it, been in a bit of a depressed mood lately and need some cheering up.
> 
> any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure if this book has been suggested already - The Bloated Goat.



I laughed so much while reading it my husband had to tell me to be quiet. It has a lot of goofy twists and turns. It's just so silly and weird...

~ Jenna
*Join me for a fun February event - Share the Love of Books: * 
http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/event-share-love-of-books-2011.html #♥Books♥


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm not sure if this book has been suggested already - The Bloated Goat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Arg - no porn. Click the cover and it will bring you to the Kindle edition.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the humor in Nelson DeMille's John Corey Series. The interplay between ex-NYPD homicide detective, John Corey, and his FBI agent wife, Kate, brings to mind Bruce Willis and Cybil Shepherd's relationship in the television series Moonlighting. Even though these five novels are rightfully classified as thrillers, it's the humor that makes them especially memorable.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm not sure if this book has been suggested already - The Bloated Goat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

He's a little YA, but Terry Pratchett is fun. A little like Douglas Adams. And, if you like one, well, there are dozens.


----------

